# Finally, the set is complete,,,



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a friend who has a cased set of four S&W revolvers,,,
I liked it so much I decided to get the same guns,,,
But I wanted them in stainless steel.

I call them "The Harem"










6" Model 629, N-frame in .44 Magnum = *Jezebel*
6" Model 686, L-frame in .357 Magnum = *Brighid*
4" Model 67, K-frame in .38 Special = *Morgana*
4" Model 63, J-frame in .22 LR = *Lilith*

I'll make a good wooden range case for them someday,,,
Right now I transport them in an old briefcase filled with foam.

Lots of oohing and aahing when I took them out to the range last weekend.

I shoot them all,,,
But my fav is Morgana,,,
.38 Special is a great cartridge.

Aarond


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I like using cooler cases for transporting guns and cameras. It looks more innocuous and I think it would be less likely to be stolen.

Handsome guns.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nice....


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice set,Now time for number two set up. Off the work we go.:smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

aarondhgraham, great collection, you've got all the bases covered with this set!



Packard said:


> I like using cooler cases for transporting guns and cameras. It looks more innocuous and I think it would be less likely to be stolen.


Clever idea. If you've got any photos, I'd love to see them. PM, or maybe start a thread on the subject?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

AaaronD just out of curiosity what did this whole set end up costing you so far? 

and Packard I agree I'd love to see some pictures of your cooler gun case.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hello Gunners_Mate,,,*

With judicious shopping at the Evil Pawn Shop and GunBroker,,,
The average price for the four handguns was $456.25,,,
The 686 was the most expensive, then the 63,,,
Oddly enough the 629 was the cheapest,,,
Total price came to $1,825.00.

Aarond


----------

